# el chuco texas shops??????



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone in the el paso area know of any good shops to take my ride....Thanxs in advance homies


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

why do they call it el chuco is there a story behind that?


----------



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

the origin of pachucos or zootsuites started here in juarez mexico and el paso so after a while people started to call el paso,chuco town or el chuco...


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Rascal EPT said:


> Does anyone in the el paso area know of any good shops to take my ride....Thanxs in advance homies


For what?
Upholstery?
Body and Paint?
Hydraulics?
Rims and tires?


----------



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

For upholstery homie.


----------



## 1980REGAL! (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey what's up bro here is the number to a man that did the upholstery to my regal but it's here in Las Cruces if you would want to make the drive? it's well worth it man 575-647-0557 name is Gerardo I dont know if he still does it or not but he does good work, he is connected with Alex's body shop his shop is called Custom Upholstery good luck just trying to help out.


----------



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanxs homie


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Robert rios of estilo car club does some good quality work. Shop is called R&R upholstery. I have been reffered to black and white upholstery over on alameda, I have gone but just to get a quote. There's an upholstery shop over by fox plaza coming down the paisano overpass and turn right. They do good work too. Sorry but don't remember name of shop


----------



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanxs for the info homeboy...


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

seanz upholstery on clark and trowbridge has done some of the work on the cars at the shows. thats where im taking my cutlass when i figure out what color pattern to go with


----------



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

Orale homie thanxs


----------



## mannye (Dec 11, 2011)

ElPasocruzer said:


> seanz upholstery on clark and trowbridge has done some of the work on the cars at the shows. thats where im taking my cutlass when i figure out what color pattern to go with


 Seanz ,does a very good job he did my 64 ss ,and was done good manny lords car club el paso tx


----------



## muneco1964 (Feb 27, 2012)

Las Cruces? wheres that


----------



## muneco1964 (Feb 27, 2012)

wheres las cruces homie the valley?


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

muneco1964 said:


> wheres las cruces homie the valley?


seriously?
it is in New Mexcio, just north of El Paso...take I-10 N and you will be in Las Cruces with less than an hour...I think...


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

Does anybody know a shop that does custom fiber glass work? i Want a custom center console that runs to the front seats so i can put a flip-up tv, my 6 switches, maybe a lil sub or 2 for my cutlass. also for door panels cuz my doors dont have speakers. I am aslo having a hard time finding someone that sells and installs sun roofs. the first 2 pics below show how my dashboard and door panels look like. the 3rd pic is the idea i want done for mine. thanks


----------



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

There is a vato on here jimmyscustoms that is selling some sunroofs homie he might know who installs them :dunno:......


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

cool bro i found him, just waiting for a reply from him. thanks homie


----------



## madhopper1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Does any one out their know R&R custom phone number they do good work at a fast pace turn around. If any one can let me know ASAP call me or text me at (432)213-5228. The team that Robert has can do really good work. They did my 64 drop in one week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

I'ts short for PACHUCO TOWN, the pachuco style started here in the U.S. in Segundo Barrio, in El Paso, Texas. Then it spread out through out the U.S.


dameon said:


> why do they call it el chuco is there a story behind that?


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

madhopper1 said:


> Does any one out their know R&R custom phone number they do good work at a fast pace turn around. If any one can let me know ASAP call me or text me at (432)213-5228. The team that Robert has can do really good work. They did my 64 drop in one week. :thumbsup:


Laztr time i theson opened up a new location called the shop in the northeast let me kno if u needtheir number still


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

ORALE Chuco town putting in some work:thumbsup:


----------

